# Lolcow LLC



## Null (Jun 5, 2016)

Kiwi Farms is now contained within Lolcow LLC to protect the twelve billion dollars I stole from a cripple.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Jun 5, 2016)

I saw it below in the stuff. LLCs are for profit so are you still trying to monetize the farms


----------



## DuskEngine (Jun 5, 2016)

I remember when lolcow watching was about the _community_.

Now it's all just a buncha fuckin' suits man


----------



## Arkangel (Jun 5, 2016)

DuskEngine said:


> I remember when lolcow watching was about the _community_.
> 
> Now it's all just a buncha fuckin' suits man



We're white collar now. Keep your tie straight, your shoes shined, and your desk neat.


----------



## Hodor (Jun 5, 2016)

Arkangel said:


> We're white collar now. Keep your tie straight, your shoes shined, and your desk neat.


Man I cannot wait for the next Casual Friday.


----------



## Super Collie (Jun 5, 2016)

So who's going to keep track of membership and minutes from board meetings?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 5, 2016)

Remember the twelve gorillion!


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 6, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Remember the twelve gorillion!


Make that $12,000 multipled by 12,000


----------



## Handsome Pete (Jun 6, 2016)

Hodor said:


> Man I cannot wait for the next Casual Friday.


That's _business_-casual Friday, young man. No jeans, no shorts, no T-shirts, no sneakers, and you still need to wear panty hose if you're wearing a skirt.

And anyone can wear a skirt, as you'll learn at the Sensitivity and Diversity Seminar on Tuesday.


----------



## alex_theman (Jun 6, 2016)

Today is Microsoft-Casual Monday. Jeans and tees are allowed.


----------



## Sammy (Jun 6, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> I saw it below in the stuff. LLCs are for profit so are you still trying to monetize the farms


----------



## Zoobles (Jun 6, 2016)

I trust you incorporated in Nevada or Delaware to protect your assets from state taxes


----------



## Xarpho (Jun 6, 2016)

about:blank said:


> I trust you incorporated in Nevada or Delaware to protect your assets from state taxes


It was incorporated in Florida, apparently.


----------



## lolwut (Jun 6, 2016)

Can we have sonichu medallions to serve as out corporate ID badges?


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Jun 6, 2016)

Guess us farmers need to form a union now to protect our interests.


----------



## Null (Jun 6, 2016)

Xarpho said:


> It was incorporated in Florida, apparently.


Not just out of convenience. Florida is also a haven state.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 6, 2016)

This is the first step, the Kiwifarms become an LLC, then a lobbying group, and then suddenly Null is president of the United States. A few "accidents" involving incels occur, President Null declares martial law, and that's it, man, game over. GAME OVER.


----------



## DN 420 (Jun 12, 2016)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> This is the first step, the Kiwifarms become an LLC, then a lobbying group, and then suddenly Null is president of the United States. A few "accidents" involving incels occur, President Null declares martial law, and that's it, man, game over. GAME OVER.



We all know this already, we've watched House of Cards.


----------



## UserAnonymous (Thomas Lloyd) (Jun 29, 2016)

Null said:


> Kiwi Farms is now contained within Lolcow LLC to protect the twelve billion dollars I stole from a cripple.


Thief!


----------

